
Kartotherian: brand new OpenStreetMap tile server for Wikipedia - leandron
https://github.com/kartotherian/kartotherian
======
leandron
[source:
[https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Maps#Getting_Started](https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Maps#Getting_Started)]

OpenStreetMap and the Wikimedia Discovery Department have collaborated to
launch a new trial map tile rendering service available at
[https://maps.wikimedia.org](https://maps.wikimedia.org) . With this service
we hope to encourage our community to create tools and integrations to develop
new ways for readers and editors to discover Wikimedia content. We strongly
believe that our knowledge engine needs to be powered by multiple entry points
and think that maps are a key discovery tool.

